# Στην οδό Κομνά Τράκα



## nickel (Jun 11, 2013)

Ο Κομνάς Τράκας ή Κομνηνός (Θεόδωρος) Τράκας (1786 - 1840) ήταν αγωνιστής της επανάστασης του 1821.

Ήταν γιος του τελευταίου Κομνηνού, της οικογένειας των Κομνηνών από το Βυζάντιο και αδελφός του Καλπούζου Κομνηνού που ίδρυσε το χωριό Αγόριανη του Παρνασσού. Εκτός των Κομνά και Καλπούζου Κομνηνού υπήρχαν άλλα τρία αδέρφια των οποίων αγνοείται η τύχη.

Επονομάστηκε Τράκας επειδή, όταν ήταν παιδί και έπαιζε με τα άλλα παιδιά τις αμάδες, μιμούνταν τον ήχο που κάνουν οι αμάδες όταν «τρακάρουν» και έτσι τους κέρδιζε. Ήταν συναγωνιστής του Πανουργιά και έσωσε τον Οδυσσέα Ανδρούτσο από την σχεδιαζόμενη δολοφονία του προειδοποιώντας τον σχετικά.

Από τη Βικιπαίδεια.

Και τώρα απολαύστε τον κυριακάτικο Μπουκάλα, αν δεν τον έχετε ήδη απολαύσει:


*Η Ιστορία και ο διάλογος που δεν γίνεται*
Του Παντελή Μπουκάλα

Αν δεν πολιτικολογούμε μαζικά και φανατικά, θα γλωσσολογούμε. Κι αν δεν γλωσσολογούμε, θα ιστοριολογούμε. Κι αν δεν ιστοριολογούμε, θα θρησκειολογούμε ή θα θεολογούμε. Ή μάλλον, για να είμαστε πιο κοντά στην αλήθεια, πολιτικολογούμε, πάντοτε ες μνήμην του Αριστοτέλη, είτε με τα γλωσσικά καταπιανόμαστε είτε με την ιστορία, τη θρησκεία, το ποδόσφαιρο, τη μαγειρική, τον τουρισμό. Ιδιαίτερα η Ιστορία είναι το πάθος μας. Και μακάρι αυτό να μας είχε οδηγήσει σε διάβασμα, πολύ διάβασμα, απροκατάληπτο και ανεξίθρησκο. Τώρα μάλιστα που διαθέτουμε πολλές δωρεάν ψηφιακές βιβλιοθήκες ελληνικών και ξένων πανεπιστημίων, μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε να σφαζόμαστε για το δείνα γεγονός ή το τάδε πρόσωπο, σκύβοντας κι εμείς λίγο στις πηγές και όχι αρκούμενοι σε όσα φέρνει ώς τ’ αυτιά μας το σπασμένο τηλέφωνο· θραύσματα θραυσμάτων δηλαδή.

Όπως και να το κάνουμε, δύσκολα τα βγάζουμε πέρα σε έναν πραγματικό διάλογο καταφεύγοντας σε όσα θυμόμαστε (ή νομίζουμε ότι θυμόμαστε) από τα σχολικά μας χρόνια. Το ζητούμενο άλλωστε είναι να προσπαθήσουμε κάποια στιγμή να καλύψουμε μόνοι μας, μελετώντας, τα κενά που μας άφησε η «καθαρισμένη» ιστοριογραφία των σχολικών θρανίων. Και να μικρύνουμε την απόσταση που χωρίζει ανέκαθεν την επίσημη (κρατική ή εθνική) ιστορία, που υπακούει σε ιδεολογήματα και σκοπιμότητες και πάντως δεν μένει ίδια με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, αφού υπόκειται στην πολιτική, από την επιστημονική, που κι αυτή δεν είναι μία, μονοφωνική και παγιωμένη.

Ας υποθέσουμε λοιπόν, δοθέντος του ιστοριολογικού πάθους μας, ότι ένα πρωινό κάποιος με εκπομπή στο ραδιόφωνο ρωτάει (από φιλομάθεια ή με προβοκατόρικη διάθεση) έναν ιστορικό ποια γνώμη έχει για τον Ανδρέα Μιαούλη. Ο ιστορικός μας, εξόφθαλμα προβοκάτορας αυτός, απαντάει δι’ ερωτήσεως: «Για ποιον Μιαούλη λέτε; Εκείνον που έβαλε φωτιά στη φρεγάτα του ελληνικού στόλου, την “Ελλάδα”, στον ναύσταθμο του Πόρου; Εκείνον που την πράξη του αυτή τη χαρακτήρισε κακούργημα και προδοσία ολόκληρος Κανάρης;». Πριν ο ιστορικός μας προλάβει να δώσει την παραμικρή εξήγηση, τα τόπια παίρνουν φωτιά. Τα τηλέφωνα στο κέντρο του σταθμού σπάνε από τις κλήσεις των εξαγριωμένων ακροατών· το twitter πολιτικών, ιεραρχών και δημοσιολογούντων κατακαλύπτεται από τιτιβίσματα, αναθέματα και κατάρες για τον ιερόσυλο· οι εθνοφύλακες του Ιντερνετ αρχίζουν να συγκεντρώνουν υπογραφές για τον εξοστρακισμό του εθνοπροδότη ιστορικού από την Ελλάδα, ει δυνατόν και από τον πλανήτη· στη Βουλή, οι εκπρόσωποι του έθνους ανταγωνίζονται ποιος θα καταθέσει πρώτος τη δριμύτατη επερώτησή του· στο υπουργείο Παιδείας, ψάχνουν να δουν πού φοίτησε ο ιταμός ψευτοκουλτουριάρης, ώστε να τον αποβάλουν αναδρομικά από όλα τα δημοτικά και τα γυμνάσια της χώρας· οι καμπάνες στις μισές μητροπόλεις θα σημαίνουν πένθιμα. Και όσα άλλα μπορεί να εικάσει κανείς χωρίς τον κίνδυνο να τον πουν φαντασιοκόπο. Ακούς εκεί. Πυρπολητής του ελληνικού στόλου ο Μιαούλης... Και κακούργος... Και προδότης...

Ας κάνουμε μολαταύτα μία επιπλέον υπόθεση: Ότι ο ανθέλλην καταφέρνει να βγει σώος από τον πολιορκούμενο ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό και ότι του επιτρέπεται να προσκομίσει κάποια στοιχεία στο μεγάλο δικαστήριο της τηλεόρασης που θα στηθεί το ίδιο βράδυ, κάπως σαν Γυάλινος Πάγος. Πελιδνός φυσικά, ακούει το κατηγορητήριο μία-δύο-πέντε φορές από τον εισαγγελέα, τον πρόεδρο και τους «ενόρκους» τής ούτω ειπείν συζήτησης, ακούει και την καταδικαστική απόφαση, κι ύστερα, λίγο πριν από τις διαφημίσεις, του δίνουν το περιθώριο μιας κάποιας απολογίας. Βγάζει λοιπόν κι αυτός μια φωτοτυπία από την τσέπη του και αρχίζει να διαβάζει: «Ο Μιαούλης βλέπων τον Ρώσον ναύαρχον ενεργούντα μονομερώς, αποκλείοντα τον ναύσταθμον και κωλύοντα πάσαν κομιδήν τροφών, (...) εν τη υπερτάτη στιγμή φόβου και απογνώσεως απεφάσισε να καταστρέψη μάλλον τα υπ’ αυτόν πλοία ή να ίδη αυτά καταλαμβανόμενα υπό Ρώσων και έκαυσε την ωραίαν φρεγάδα “Ελλάδα” ης επέβαινε· είτα κατεστράφη και η κορβέτα “Υδρα”. Ταύτα εγένοντο τη 1 Αυγούστου 1831». «Αίσχος!» τον διακόπτουν εξαγριωμένοι οι «συνομιλητές» του, τρέμοντας από ιερή οργή. «Ποιο κουμμούνι τα λέει όλα αυτά τα αναίσχυντα; Ο Κορδάτος; Ή ο Σκαρίμπας;» «Μα όχι.../ ψελλίζει ο κατηγορούμενος, που κι αυτός τρέμει, για άλλους λόγους όμως. «Ποιος Κορδάτος και ποιος Σκαρίμπας. Δεν ακούσατε τι σας διάβασα; Ήταν στην καθαρεύουσα. Από την “Ιστορία του Ελληνικού Έθνους” ήταν. Του Παπαρρηγόπουλου. Του Κωνσταντίνου Παπαρρηγόπουλου. Αφήστε να...» Δεν τον αφήνουν. Γιατί «τελείωσε ο χρόνος». Και δεν άκουσαν έτσι τον μάρτυρά του, τον Παπαρρηγόπουλο, τον εθνικό μας ιστοριογράφο, να συμπεραίνει πως «η πράξις του Μιαούλη δεν δύναται να χαρακτηρισθή πάντως ως έμπνευσις φιλοπατρίας», να μνημονεύει τον Αλέξανδρο Ραγκαβή που «εχαρακτήρισε την πράξιν ως μεγαλουργόν κακούργημα» και να προσθέτει ότι «εστιγμάτισαν δ’ αυτήν και ο Κυβερνήτης και ο Κανάρης ως προδοσίαν και κακούργημα». Δεν άκουσαν καν την απολογία του ίδιου του Μιαούλη, που, σύμφωνα με όσα «είπεν βραδύτερον εις τον Σ. Τρικούπην, εθεώρει το έργον αυτού προϊόν εξάψεως υπερτάτης και ελυπείτο ότι εκείνην την στιγμήν δεν ευρέθη τις παρ’ αυτώ ανήρ της περιωπής Τρικούπη ή Μαυροκορδάτου, ίνα κρατήση την χείρα αυτού».

Φυσικά και δεν έπαψε να είναι ήρωας της Επανάστασης ο Μιαούλης επειδή κάποια στιγμή θόλωσε ο νους του. Ήρωας ήταν βέβαια και ο Οδυσσέας Ανδρούτσος, και ας πέρασαν κάμποσες δεκαετίες μετά τη δολοφονία του στην Ακρόπολη ώσπου να τον αναγνωρίσει επίσημα η ελληνική πολιτεία. Ήρωας και ο Κομνάς Τράκας, συμπολεμιστής του Ανδρούτσου στο Χάνι της Γραβιάς, κι ας ακούμε τώρα φθαρμένο το άγνωστό μας όπως φαίνεται όνομά του στο ραδιόφωνο και στην τηλεόραση, στα ρεπορτάζ για τον κ. Τζοχατζόπουλο και τα σπίτια του: «Στην οδό Κόμνα Τράκα», «στην οδό Κομνατράκα», μόνο Κόμνα Τράγκα δεν τον έχουν πει ακόμα. Κι αν θυμήθηκα τώρα το περιστατικό στον ναύσταθμο του Πόρου και προσπάθησα να το αναπαραστήσω τηλεθεατρικά, είναι επειδή μια τέτοια εικόνα δίνει ώρες ώρες ο δημόσιος διάλογος, είτε την Ιστορία αφορά (το Ζάλογγο ας πούμε ή το Κρυφό Σχολειό) είτε σχεδόν οτιδήποτε άλλο. *Μια εικόνα γεμάτη ειρωνικούς ή και υβριστικούς χαρακτηρισμούς, όπου η λειψή γνώση και η αδιαφορία για τις «πηγές» μετασχηματίζονται σε δογματισμό και αυταρέσκεια.*


----------



## Earion (Jun 11, 2013)

Τα περί Κομνηνών του Βυζαντίου στο λήμμα της Βικιπαίδειας είναι ανακριβή.

Από την άλλη, η Βικιπαίδεια μας υπενθυμίζει ότι ο Μιαούλης πέθανε σαν σήμερα ακριβώς, 11 Ιουνίου του 1835.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2013)

Από αναφορά στο ημερολόγιο Σκόκου: (η παραπομπή από ένα φόρουμ που ονομάζεται Λεξιλογία :))



drsiebenmal said:


> Στο ίδιο ημερολόγιο, υπάρχει και αφιέρωμα _Φυσιογνωμίαι εκ του Εθνικού Αγώνος: Κομνάς Θ. Τράκας_. Πώς λέμε οδός Κομνά Τράκα;


----------



## Zann (Jun 11, 2013)

Συναρπαστικό το άρθρο του Μπουκάλα και να 'σαι καλά Νίκελ που το ανέβασες.

Αν και διαφωνώ με τον σαρκασμό για κάτι που αποτελεί συγχωρητέα άγνοια, εν προκειμένω το πώς τονίζεται ο Κομνάς. Μπορεί να έχουν πει πολλά μαργαριτάρια οι δημοσιογράφοι, αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για ένα όνομα ασυνήθιστο, και στο κάτω-κάτω οι ταμπέλες, οι λίγες που υπάρχουν, είναι στα κεφαλαία, οπότε δεν ξέρουμε πάντα πώς τονίζονται τα ονόματα. Εδώ δεν ξέρω πώς τονίζεται η Μαρία Μαρκουλη, που τη διάβαζα χρόνια στα Νέα!

Κάπως έτσι την είχε πατήσει με το σαρκασμό και η Πανδώρα σε λινκ που βρήκα τώρα μόλις ψάχνοντας για τον Κομνά:

http://enaskitis.blogspot.gr/2008/07/blog-post_5063.html

"Ευμολπίδων, Τραλλέων, Ζωσιμαδών, Κόμνα Τράκα κλπ.



> Ημουν στο Γκάζι, όταν ο οδηγός ενός αυτοκινήτου με ρώτησε αν ξέρω πού είναι η οδός «Ευμολπίδων» (sic). Του είπα ότι δεν ήξερα και, φυσικά, ότι λυπόμουν. Στ' αλήθεια λυπόμουν, διότι αν με είχε ρωτήσει πού είναι η οδός «Ευμολπιδών» θα του έλεγα ότι ήταν η πρώτη παράλληλος αριστερά του. Είπαμε όμως: η ακρίβεια είναι υποχρέωση, δεν είναι αρετή...


Τάδε έφη η σνομπ Πανδώρα, στο Βήμα της Κυριακής, 27.7.08. Ε, ας πάει κι αυτή στη Λαμπρινή κι ας ζητήσει να της δείξουνε την οδό Τράλλεων, λοιπόν. Οι Λαμπρινιώτες θα της τη δείξουνε, πιστεύω, αφού πρώτα τη διορθώσουνε σε Τραλλέων. Προφανώς γι' αυτούς η (κατ' αυτούς) ακρίβεια δεν είναι υποχρέωση, αλλά μόνο αρετή.

Γιατί δεν πάει να πει στο δήμαρχο να βάζει τόνους στα ονόματα των πινακίδων; Να κάνει και καμιά δουλειά;"

Το κείμενο είναι εξαιρετικό και κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσουμε το πρόβλημα του δημοσίου διαλόγου. Αναρωτιέμαι σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες αν ξεσκ... αν επιχειρηματολογούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο που το κάνουν στα δικά μας τηλεοπτικά πάνελ (και στον γραπτό λόγο, όπου όμως υπάρχουν νησίδες ψυχραιμίας).


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2013)

Zann said:


> ...
> Αν και διαφωνώ με τον σαρκασμό για κάτι που αποτελεί συγχωρητέα άγνοια, εν προκειμένω το πώς τονίζεται ο Κομνάς. Μπορεί να έχουν πει πολλά μαργαριτάρια οι δημοσιογράφοι, αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για ένα όνομα ασυνήθιστο, και στο κάτω-κάτω οι ταμπέλες, οι λίγες που υπάρχουν, είναι στα κεφαλαία, οπότε δεν ξέρουμε πάντα πώς τονίζονται τα ονόματα. ...



Φυσικά, ο νόμος του Μέφρι ισχύει και εδώ: 



Π. Μπουκάλας said:


> ... Φυσικά και δεν έπαψε να είναι ήρωας της Επανάστασης ο Μιαούλης επειδή κάποια στιγμή θόλωσε ο νους του. Ήρωας ήταν βέβαια και ο Οδυσσέας Ανδρούτσος, και ας πέρασαν κάμποσες δεκαετίες μετά τη δολοφονία του στην Ακρόπολη ώσπου να τον αναγνωρίσει επίσημα η ελληνική πολιτεία. Ήρωας και ο Κομνάς Τράκας, συμπολεμιστής του Ανδρούτσου στο Χάνι της Γραβιάς, κι ας ακούμε τώρα φθαρμένο το άγνωστό μας όπως φαίνεται όνομά του στο ραδιόφωνο και στην τηλεόραση, στα ρεπορτάζ για τον κ. *Τζο*χατζόπουλο και τα σπίτια του ...



Ξέρω, πληκτρολογικό, τυπογραφικό, απουσία διορθωτή, αλλά δεν είναι δα και κανένα όνομα άγνωστο, ιδίως πρόσφατα.
Ίνα πληρωθή το ρηθέν υπό Μεφρίου του προφήτου, που όμως λεγόταν Μέρφιος.

Παρέμπ, 266 γκουγκλιές έχει ο Τζο Χατζόπουλος (άλλως Τζο Ντάλτον; ).


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2013)

Μου δημιουργήθηκε η εντύπωση ότι είναι άλλη μια ειρωνεία για τις προφορές που ακούμε από τα ΜΜΕ. Ο Μπουκάλας δεν θα άφηνε να του ξεφύγει ούτε σαν λάθος πληκτρολόγησης.


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2013)

...
Ε, ναι, το ότι ισχύει γενικά ο νόμος του Μέφρι (και του Μέρφι) δεν σημαίνει ότι χαίρομαι ή επιχαίρω όταν βλέπω ή νομίζω ότι βλέπω να επαληθεύεται. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, ελπίζω να νομίζω μόνο. Αλλιώς, to herr is uman, after all.


----------



## Zann (Jun 12, 2013)

Daeman:  

(Αν και συμφωνώ με τον Νίκελ ότι το "Τζοχατζόπουλος" ήταν σκόπιμο!)


----------



## Costas (Jun 15, 2013)

Μένω πολύ κοντά στη συγκεκριμένη οδό και πάντα μου την έλεγα Κόμνα Τράκα, κι όλοι οι άλλοι ομοίως· το όνομα Κομνάς δεν είναι κοινόχρηστο. Ενήλικας και φιλίστωρ ανακάλυψα πια τον Κομνά. Μόνο η προσθήκη τόνων θα έλυνε το πρόβλημα –αν το έλυνε!– όπως λέει και ο ιστολόγος παραπάνω .

Σε περίπτωση άγνοιας και χωρίς κάτι που να σου υποδεικνύει πού να τονίσεις, στα ελληνικά τονίζεις στην παραλήγουσα, τόσο απλό. Και στα εγγλέζικα: Ζογερία Beach! φωνάζαν οι βαρκάρηδες στις Σπέτσες. Ή στο Πήλιο: which way to Ζαγόρα; Αλλιώς οι Γάλλοι, βέβαια, και θα ήταν ενδιαφέρουσα μια στατιστική μελέτη για τον τονισμό των λέξεων παγκοσμίως, και τα αίτιά του. Στα κινέζικα πάλι έχουμε τους μουσικούς τόνους, οπότε το θέμα εκεί τίθεται αλλιώς.


----------

